

Rails 4.2.3 and 4.1.12 have been released - mlitwiniuk
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2015/6/26/Rails-4-2-3-and-4-1-12-have-been-released/

======
buren
I really like that the Rails team is pretty good at doing regular releases.
One noticeable thing though is that ActiveRecord, almost, always has more
fixes than the other Action* gems combined, understandable since its the most
complicated piece, but I can't help to think of Ernie Millers ActiveRecord
talk a few years back.
[https://youtu.be/yuh9COzp5voA](https://youtu.be/yuh9COzp5voA) (A few of the
things that he talks about are since then fixed..)

~~~
stevepike
Wow, this is a really great talk for anyone using rails. Ernie Miller manages
to dissect a few gnarly parts of ActiveRecord while keeping it positive and
constructive.

------
lkrubner
It's fascinating to watch the changing reception of a given framework. I think
this says a lot about how software projects grow old. Since my career is only
slightly older than Rails, it's been the framework that I've got to watch the
most completely. I recall in 2005 and 2006 there was an intense joy in the
tech industry, relating to Rails, and it seemed like Rails was going to sweep
the industry. In retrospect, that joy was mostly because Rails offered
something simpler than the heavyweight Java frameworks that had dominated the
era before. In 2006 there was the big question, "Is it Rails we love, or the
ideas in Rails?" That is, did we all need to start using Ruby, or could we
copy these ideas in whatever language we preferred? And nowadays we know the
answer to that question. In 2005 and 2006 Rails had a huge impact on the
industry, but by now its good ideas have been fully absorbed by other tech
communities.

For those who want to remember the mood of the times, circa 2005, Bruce Eckel
did a great job of capturing it in his December 2005 essay "The departure of
the hyper-enthusiasts":

[http://www.artima.com/weblogs/viewpost.jsp?thread=141312](http://www.artima.com/weblogs/viewpost.jsp?thread=141312)

He was lamenting/celebrating the sudden end of the hype around Java.

------
gshakir
Is Rails relevant today in the world of rich front end frameworks other than
for legacy applications? I used to be a big fan of Rails but there is a steep
learning curve and looks like there are better alternatives now.

~~~
kentt
Is there a steep learning curve? Admittedly, I haven't had to pick up too many
new frameworks, but I would have thought Rails was easier to pick up than many
others.

~~~
lettergram
I just started learning it this week and it isn't bad... However, there's
quite a bit of setup, and it's a bit tricky at first.

Basically, a few years ago I thought it was easier to build my own framework
in Golang, C, C++. I've also used PHP, Node and Flask from time to time. After
doing all that, I had a pretty good understanding in how it all works, and can
see the beauty in some of the way Rails works. I definitely think it'll keep
growing and is worth learning if you're into web development.

